# Different flavor



## juanito (Feb 8, 2009)

This is going to be the smoker we are currently building, this trailer was found buried partly in a field.


----------



## juanito (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a novel idea that my good friend Nathen dreamt up. The two tanks are going to be the smoking chambers.


----------



## bassman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks interesting.  Make sure you keep us up to date as the build progresses.


----------



## juanito (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the firebox between the two smoking chambers, in the center is going to be a large grill.


----------



## rtom (Feb 8, 2009)

looks very interesting, thats a nice heavy trailer, I am looking forward to more pics


----------



## juanito (Feb 8, 2009)

You bet its heavy, when Nate first brought it over the tongue weight was bad heavy, but since we mounted the tanks it leveled it back out perfect.


----------



## jamesb (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting build! Keep the progress pics coming.


----------



## juanito (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is the doors cut into the small tanks, and the handle for the doors.


----------



## phreak (Feb 12, 2009)

that's awesome, you can have cook offs with a buddy to see who's king of the trailer.


----------



## juanito (Feb 19, 2009)

We have got a little futher on this project. 



Far enough to put a little fire in the fire box.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 19, 2009)

Unique design, I can't wait to see it in action. Good job.


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 19, 2009)

Judging from the location of the stacks, it looks like a reverse flow pit.  Can you get some pictures o the interior baffles and stuff?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 19, 2009)

Man that looks like it is going to be great. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats a sweet looking rig!


----------



## juanito (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes the tanks are reverse flow, we put the baffles plate in yesterday. Do not have pics yet but will post as soon as possible. We wanted to put a good burn on before the baffles were installed.
In case you are wondering that is me looking at the fire in the pic.  God I am good looking. LOL!!!


----------



## rivet (Feb 21, 2009)

That is simply awesome. 
What a concept, what follow through.
Ain't America great?


----------



## fishawn (Feb 21, 2009)

Love it!......Keep us posted!


----------



## juanito (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is the reverse flow plates.


----------



## juanito (Feb 25, 2009)

These are the stainless grates sitting on top of the baffles for the reverse flow.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 31, 2009)

DOn't know where alol the ipcs went, but here is a link to a few of them: http://s711.photobucket.com/albums/ww120/JNJ-SMOKERS/


----------



## juanito (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok I put them all back my bad. I moved the pics to a different folder, big mistake. Here are some the pics of the final product, Nate is very pleased!


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 2, 2009)

Did you get a flat tire?


----------



## mgnorcal (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work!  Thanks for posting.

Is that some thermal insulation on the stacks?
If so, does keeping the stacks warmer increase flow or something?


----------



## azrocker (Apr 8, 2009)

Really nice!


----------

